# nitrous on minibike



## fastminibike (Oct 24, 2004)

im trying to hook up a sneeky pete nitrous systen on my 5 h.p brigg's engine but my friend told me it will melf the pistin in the engine and it will blow it up so i was wondering what i can do to hook nitrous on the engine. the engine does not have 5 h.p anymore eather it is a hogh compression 16 horse engine now with a tillitson carb its on my minibike and this bike is fast i raced a bike with a 6.5 horse engine in it did not have a chance please if u can help me


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the only thing it would do is overheat it. i would use dry shot. hook it up to the top of the carb under the filter. get a straight pipe on it and take the governer off and tap the carb jets to allow more fuel. use synthetic oil, this will drop the temp and reduce friction making even more power.


----------



## fastminibike (Oct 24, 2004)

i already got a 3 stage header on it carb,intake,egshast valves,cam.porting.doubled valve springs aftermaket head,miled block better pushrod k.n air filter already use full sinthetic oil torq a verter give me your email and ill send pics of it u will like it it also got's wheelee bars and a tiny tach.... thanks for the info nos owont mess up the pistin?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

a stock engine would handle it. i've tried but kept blowing the diaprahm. it was a stock five horse briggs 5hp with header pipe and no governer with a bored out carb. it made around 16hp no load on it. the only enemy is heat. you should have no problem but use it the hole time and it will overheat but not severly.not to melting point. as long as you have good air circulation, now those what they call covers the metal pieces on the fins they produce air circulation from the flywheel. keep them on and very tight. as for pictures you can load them on the next message look at the manage attatchments button down below


----------



## fastminibike (Oct 24, 2004)

*nitrous question*

hey bugman does a sneaky pete system come with a perge kit i need to email those pics the file is too big


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it depends on the system. cheap don't, expensive larger ones does. and my email is down right now i lost the password and all in a electrical surge when i was putting it in so i have to start over. but i know what your talking about i've seen those bikes before.


----------

